# Deformed Fish



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Trying this picture thing out.

http://s275.photobucket.com/albums/jj30 ... 0_0175.jpg


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I caught this fish at Scofield last July. I always seem to catch retarded fish. Several years ago down at Fishlake I caught what looked like a Brown trout that had been mangled by a boat prop or something. It had the most crooked spine I'd ever seen. I had no idea he was even on my line until I reeled it in and found him there. Now this one. This one put up a decent fight though.


----------



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> I caught this fish at Scofield last July. I always seem to catch retarded fish. Several years ago down at Fishlake I caught what looked like a Brown trout that had been mangled by a boat prop or something. It had the most crooked spine I'd ever seen. I had no idea he was even on my line until I reeled it in and found him there. Now this one. This one put up a decent fight though.


So are these fish retarded before or after they met you??? :lol: Just kidding you man.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Trying this picture thing out.
> 
> http://s275.photobucket.com/albums/jj30 ... 0_0175.jpg


FYI you can paste your pic as in image instead of a URL and the actual image will appear on the screen rather than just a link like this;


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok how? I tried everything I could think of yesterday, and that's all I could come up with, without resizing it on my computer, then uploading to UWN.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like you are using Photobucket, so all you have to do is copy the IMG link shown below your photo in the gallery.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You have to resize your photo in photobucket to message board.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like that fish has some cutthroat in it too.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah I thought the same thing BTK. After catching 2 rainbows with a slight "cutthroat" up at the Berry last spring, I looked into the possibility of them being hybrids. The proclamation says that just because a fish has a "cut" on its throat, doesn't necessarily mean its a cutthroat, or cutthroat hybrid. They have to have the other markings to be considered a cutt. I found out that sometimes rainbows can have a cutt too. It had me a bit worried about the fish I caught, as they looked like rainbows, just with a pinkish hue under their jaw.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe the rule at strawberry is any fish between 15-22 inches with *any* cutthroat markings must be immediatly released. I have been wrong before.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I believe the rule at strawberry is any fish between 15-22 inches with *any* cutthroat markings must be immediatly released. I have been wrong before.


I just looked it up and what a suprise I was wrong again. Rainbows can have the red under it's jaw. and cut's dont necessarly all have the red. Spot on chasserofall birds.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks man. Yeah it had me there for a bit too! Another curveball from mother nature!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Cutthroats are very closely related to rainbows. The diverged from rainbows relatively recently and they can *almost* be considered a subspecies of rainbow.


How recently are you talking ? They were named in honor of Capt. Clark of the Lewis and Clark Expedition... :? My understanding is, not a sub of, but a cousin. Got more info?


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I thought that the pink marking meant they were a cut too until I noticed that almost every rainbow I caught had the marking so I figured it was a normal


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

The Cutt is related but does not come from the rainbow.


----------

